# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  PARA AGROIDEAS: SE DESARROLLAN PLANES DE NEGOCIO Y EXPEDIENTES DE ELEGIBILIDAD

## Monica Ivette

*Desarrollo de Planes de Negocio y Expedientes de Elegibilidad para  
Programa de Compensación para la Competitividad AGROIDEAS* 
Trabajando desde el año 2012 en la formulación de proyectos y planes de negocio en Agricultura e Industrias Alimentarias en zonas de La Libertad-Ancash-Lambayeque-Cajamarca. Con el fin de colaborar con el desarrollo de negocios sostenibles para pequeños y grandes productores agrarios-ganaderos.  
Nuestra experiencia en desarrollo de planes para
* Cultivos de papa, tarwi, maracuyá, banano orgánico, quinua orgánica.
* Producción de leche
* Cuyes, ovinos, porcinos. 
Para más información contáctenos en :  
RPC:  948 310167
RPM: #999 939006
e-mail: mhuaman@ankaperu.pe ANKA Soluciones Corporativas 
Mz F Lt 19 Urb. Las Flores
(a espaldas de Universidad Cesar Vallejo)
TrujilloLa Libertad   Publicidad.JPGTemas similares: Artículo: Tacna: Invertirán S/. 9 millones para planes de negocio en orégano, vid y olivo Artículo: Agroideas promueve planes de negocio por S/. 80 millones y favorece a 9,500 productores Artículo: Agroideas cofinanció planes de negocio de 9.500 agricultores de todo el país Artículo: Agroideas invertirá S/. 35 millones este año para financiar planes de negocios a pequeños productores Artículo: Programa Agroideas aprobó 50 planes de negocio agrarios por S/. 16.6 millones en el 2011

----------

